# GT Bravado



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Can anyone give me some information about the GT Bravado. Just purchased a New Old Stock 20" Frame. Not delivered yet but described as being 100% Mint Condition. The kind of information I'm looking for is;

Where in the GT range did this frame come?
Does it have a frame integrated gear hanger?
If not where can I get one from that fits?
Does it take 11/8" Headset & Steerer Tube?
What size BB does it take?
Where can I source a BB Gear Guide?

Tried Googling it. Not much out there seems to be a lot of German sites with info though. Shame I can't speak German!!

I've just joined the forum and this is my first post.(be gentle!) Basically looking for the above info as I'm planning a rebuild for next weekend and want to order some stuff in. Not going for the retro, retro, retro look, but want to achieve a look that is sympathetic to the frame. Already got brand new parts, Deore XT Brake/Shifters, XT Front & Rear, RST Front Disc Caliper, Manitou Forks, FSA Chainset, etc.

Really like the look of this Triple Triangle frame, just need to get some info on it from past or existing owners. Seems a shame that such a good frame appears to be neglected and everyone's raving about the Zaskar.

Got some photos just don't ask me for more as they from the person I bought it off.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Gadro said:


> Where in the GT range did this frame come?


The Brovado was a middle-high end bike. It looks like an 853 decal on the seat tube, so it's a nice frame.



Gadro said:


> Does it have a frame integrated gear hanger?
> If not where can I get one from that fits?


Yes, it should have one.



Gadro said:


> Does it take 11/8" Headset & Steerer Tube?


Yes it's 1-1/8". GT went to the oversized design in about 1991. Your frame is a lot newer than that.



Gadro said:


> What size BB does it take?


Likely a 68mm.



Gadro said:


> Where can I source a BB Gear Guide?


Any bike shop can sell you one, or at least order it for you for very cheap.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info really really really appreciated! I paid £58 for this frame delivered - is that a good price? 

With a new Manitou front suspension fork and brand new XT parts I'm really hoping this oldish frame converts into a modern XC hardtail. 

I've already got three old GT's a 18" Backwoods, 18" Pantera and a 16" Zaskar. All three of these bikes are really tatty with loads of paintwork marks and knackered components . The Zaskar is plain aluminum but has a lot of pitting to the surface. :madmax: 

Been looking for ages for a mint GT frame that is totally original and hopefully this one will come up trumps. As for my other bikes looking how much these are going for on eBay perhaps with a bit of work they could make me some tidy money. 

Then my step to buying a mint ball burnished Xizang might come true


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone else got any info on the Bravado. Are there any online GT brochure pdf's out here giving some information


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Got it

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1997.pdf


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bravado has always been GT's Top of the Line Taiwan TIG welded steel frame with Deore XT spec going back as far as 1992. In 1992 they also had a steel Team Avalanche but that was a Toyo Japan frame and full XTR.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Has or does anyone own one? Whats the ride like? How does this frame compare to a 6061 GT frame?

Any photo's of current setups would be appreciated as I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Doesn't seem to many owners of this frame out here, shame. I know its not as exotic looking as a ball burnished Zaskar or big X but seems there are some good reports on the geometry setup. Also it's MUCH cheaper to get hold of a perfect original frame.

Will post some pics of my rebuild very soon - can't wait to get my teeth stuck in and see what everyone thinks of the outcome.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Frames has arrived. New Old Stock. Brand spanking new still had factory paint protection film on it! Totally unused and is a dark mettalic blue with metallic flecks. No marks, all threads unmarked. Full Tubing 4130 CR-MO Reynolds 631 tubing, rear V Brake bosses. For £58 ($120) delivered think I had a bargain.

Just a couple of questions

I googled 631 tubing and know its air hardened steel. Is this good quality tubing and how does it compare / differ to 853?

What are peoples views on this forming a good XC frame with brand new mid range components? 27 speed build with mainly Deore LX some XT , Manitou Axel Elite forks, etc.

About the rear brake cabling setup. I will be putting brand new Shimano LX rear V's on the frame. Are any cabling guides necessary to pass the seat post tubing? Or is it simply a matter of putting carbon frame protectors on the frame to stop rubbing marks.

Seatpost Diameter? Haven't got a micrometer but I'm thinking 27.2mm, is this correct?

Bottom bracket gear cabling guide. Are there any online sources for new genuine GT gearing guides? Anybody know the thread size of the screw that fixes this onto the frame?

Uploaded some photos of the frame hope you like. Will be starting the build next week and will post some photos as it progresses.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

The Bottom Bracket shell is 73mm. Anybody got any ideas what the correct axle length would be for this frame?

Also Picture 5 above show the frame rear down tubes the cabling nodules shown are threaded and I believe that they are for some sort of threaded cable retention clips. Anybody got some pics of these or know where I can source them from?


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

The items in pic5 look like rack mounts to me.
I am unsure what type of guide would have been on this model.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

There are GT experts who can likely help with most of your questions. In the meantime...were you able to confirm the year by comparing to catalogs or using the serial number?

If it's newer than about 1996, you should have no trouble with v-brakes and an 80mm (or less) travel fork. Rear brake cable housing probably inserts into the end of the cable outlet in the frame, again assuming it wasn't made for a u-brake. That outlet looks bigger than the one on a '91 Karakoram I had, which is a good sign.

Looks like a nice frame!


----------



## derrgti (Sep 4, 2007)

By axel length are you talking about the BB spindel length? or the rear dropout spacing?
the brazeons that you are referring to are for a rack, and the seattube should be 27.2.

I didn't realize that GT made a Bravado (non LE model) I had a Bravado LE that I owned before getting the Xizang that I have now, the LE was a XC race frame made with a little higher end materials but still made in Taiwan (TrueTemper GTXIII, GT's version OXIII)
it had the groove tube that routed all cables under the toptube and were hidden in a groove.
I loved that frame, probably moreso than my Xizang, but I needed money at the time and had to sell it.

Im sure the ride of your Bravado will be great, your rear brake cable should not need any extra routing since it's a newer frame designed for Vbrakes, just put some tape to prevent rubbing. 
BB spindle length would depend on what crank you are going to be running, rear dropout spacing should be 135mm. looks like you got a good deal and a nice frame. I have been looking for another Bravado LE for a few years now, if anyone knows of a 16" with the team scream paint job let me know.. :thumbsup:

Found this Link to Sheldon Browns website.. : http://www.sheldonbrown.com/seatpost-sizes.html
Looks like the Bravado seatpost is 26.8 and the LE is 27.2.
GT Bravado 1997 26.8



Gadro said:


> The Bottom Bracket shell is 73mm. Anybody got any ideas what the correct axle length would be for this frame?
> 
> Also Picture 5 above show the frame rear down tubes the cabling nodules shown are threaded and I believe that they are for some sort of threaded cable retention clips. Anybody got some pics of these or know where I can source them from?


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

My 1994 Tequesta has the same setup and I tried XT canti brake but it is just way too mushy. But I seem to recall all pre-disk rear brake from the 90s sucked. Maybe I'm not doing it right, but I'm not sure if I agree with the under-the-top-tube cable routing - the cable has to snake around those kinks before it reaches the brake, that full housing zip-tie method maybe a better way...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Gadro said:


> The Bottom Bracket shell is 73mm. Anybody got any ideas what the correct axle length would be for this frame?
> 
> Also Picture 5 above show the frame rear down tubes the cabling nodules shown are threaded and I believe that they are for some sort of threaded cable retention clips. Anybody got some pics of these or know where I can source them from?


It's a 98 model by decals. It will ride much more lively than aluminum. While the tubing of this frame isn't what the early Bravado's were it will still be a very nice ride. Re: BB axle length...it has nothing to do with the bike it has to do with which crank you choose to run on it. I'm not sure of the seat post size but you're already got bikes with posts in them and you can try a 27.0 which you should have in one of your other bikes...if it's a tad tight you need 26.8 if lose 27.2. Don't run more than 80mm of suspension on it because it will won't handle very well. Go visit your local bike shop for the BB cable guide...it's not worth paying postage for an item this inexpensive. The BB cable guide bolt is M5x.8mm thread like a water bottle boss bolt but make sure it's short enough that it doesn't hit your cartridge BB. The reason you don't see many of these is because GT was selling the Lightning Ti the same year. The Lightning was down spec'd a bit from the Bravado specs but a Ti frame for similar dollars on the complete bike...which would you have bought? 631 is lower than 853 on the Reynolds totem pole. Standard V-brake cable noodle is all you need for the rear brake as this frame was originally set up and sold with v-brakes on it.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I raced a 91' at last year's Keyesville Classic Downhill event. They ride well, but I'm not a fan of the triple triangle look. I have mine set up with an old Manitou 3 and Deore XT of the day, Mavic Oxygen rims laced to Hi-E hubs. It's a stout, (and heavy), bike.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Retrocowboy said:


> I raced a 91' at last year's Keyesville Classic Downhill event. They ride well, but I'm not a fan of the triple triangle look. I have mine set up with an old Manitou 3 and Deore XT of the day, Mavic Oxygen rims laced to Hi-E hubs. It's a stout, (and heavy), bike.


Nice to see you back. Where've you been? Are you still up for a vintage ride?


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for your reply's 

Photo of some of my parts lined up for re-build.

Frame - GT Bravado
Forks - Manitou Axel Elite 80 Ride Firm (Used but mint condition)
Crankset - Race Face Ride ISIS Chainset with 175mm cranks, 22/32/44 rings and ISIS bottom bracket. 
Stem - ITM OVER 5 CNC 31.8 OS STEM 135 mm 
Handlebar - ITM Over 5 Carbon Bars, width 660mm, 45mm rise, 31.8 OS
Grips - WTB Weirwolf Trail
Headset - FSA ORBIT sealed cartridge
Seatpost - FSA Full Carbon Pro 27.2mm, 350mm
Saddle - WTB SST Titanium
Headset Spacers - HOPE Gunsmoke
Shifters - Shimano Deore LX 27 speed brake combined 2008 Model
Front Mech - Shimano Deore XT
Rear Derailleur - Shimano Deore XT
Rear Brake - Shimano Deore LX V Brake
Front Brake- RST Disc X Caliper Mechanical
Gearing Cog = Shimano Deore 9 Speed
Cabling - Shimano XTR all round
Quick Release Shimano XT Skewers Front and Rear

In process of sourcing MAVIC Crossmax SLR's used wheelset but cost way too much at the moment!!

Front Wheel - Rodi Excalibur Disc (Not the best but OK for now)
Rear Wheel - Shimano Deore LX Hub with 26in 36 hole Sun Rhyno Lite XL rim (Used but VVG Condition)

Anybody got any comments on the parts. I would ideally like full XTR groupset, Chris King Headset, Hydraulic Brakes, etc. But at moment I'm not a millionaire so there is a budget. 

Will post some pics soon of the rebuild in progress and hopefully some pics of the bike in action on my local trails in the rugged Welsh countryside of Powys and the Brecon Beacons where I live.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice view. sell the house and buy those wheels.. wait. don't.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmmmmm let me think that one over. Anyone in California want to swap? Could do with having a view of some palm tree's. 

Is nice though, to the right (not shown) of the photo is the ruins of a 13th century Norman Castle and in the distance is an old Roman road. Slap bang in the middle of a National Park full of Celtish myths and legends.

If anyone does visit the UK just remember there are FOUR countries over here. England, Scotland, Northern Ireland and WALES

Cymru am Byth (Wales Forever)


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Hey Gadro, check out this link to this past Keyesville, it's got some pics of me racing the Bravado.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=392866&highlight=Keyesville+afterglow

Yetified, Yeah, it's been a while. I've been so busy with work, kids, and life. Things are mellowing out again, so I'm back. And hell yeah, I wanna go on a ride, let me know!


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Retrocowboy said:


> Hey Gadro, check out this link to this past Keyesville, it's got some pics of me racing the Bravado.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=392866&highlight=Keyesville+afterglow
> 
> Yetified, Yeah, it's been a while. I've been so busy with work, kids, and life. Things are mellowing out again, so I'm back. And hell yeah, I wanna go on a ride, let me know!


Nice Bikes & Nice People  , shame I'd have to fly about 6000 miles to get there! :madman:


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Took some pics started the build today. Put on the new Race Face RIDE BB and Chainset, but used some cheap Wellgo pedals :eekster: 

Assembled the FSA Carbon and WTB seat setup. Clamped on the front Mech and put a new Deore Cassette on the rear hub and the LX V Brake.. Couldn't resist putting the back wheel on to see what it looked like with the TIOGA rubber: 

Tomorrow it's the Front of the bike FSA Orbit Headset, ITM Stem and Handlebars and the Manitou Forks.

Then the fun starts - CABLING - GEARING - BRAKES

I might be asking some questions !!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You need a bike stand dude.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh and I know I need a work stand.

But why spend £50 when you can just get "do me a favour hold this for a sec" the Wife (Wash, Iron, F**k, Etc)

Shouldn't have posted that, I think there's a domestic in the making there !!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A stand is cheap compared to the heat you'll get if you get grease on that white rug.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

I know

Looking on eBay right now. Only thing is might end up BIN on a Xizang. How many eBay moments of madness have caused arguments in my life. Quite a few and "It's a Bargain" just don't work anymore!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Gadro said:


> Oh and I know I need a work stand.
> 
> But why spend £50 when you can just get "do me a favour hold this for a sec" the Wife (Wash, Iron, F**k, Etc)
> 
> Shouldn't have posted that, I think there's a domestic in the making there !!




Try Park Tools for repair help. http://www.parktool.com/repair/

Have fun with the domestic(s).


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Try Park Tools for repair help. http://www.parktool.com/repair/
> 
> Have fun with the domestic(s).


Sorry :sad: should have said WIFE (Wonderful, Intelligent, Funny for 3 weeks then EVIL :smilewinkgrin: )


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

More photo's tomorrow, but before I go just had to post this. Taken today 3 miles from my back door.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Gadro said:


> Sorry :sad: should have said WIFE (Wonderful, Intelligent, Funny for 3 weeks then EVIL :smilewinkgrin: )


HA! Nice Welsh flag. My old football team was sponsored by a Welsh bar in town. If you could pronounce, "Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch," which was written on the wall, you got yourself a free beer. Needless to say, many people learned how to say it.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

sfgirlonbike said:


> HA! Nice Welsh flag. My old football team was sponsored by a Welsh bar in town. If you could pronounce, "Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch," which was written on the wall, you got yourself a free beer. Needless to say, many people learned how to say it.


Da iawn, Cymru am byth, dirio chan caniad !

(Very Good, Wales forever, the land of song !)


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Cwm Taf Llwyn-On Reservoir, Brecon Beacons


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Build nearly finished.

Forks and Handlebars fitted including PYROTEC Carbon Bar ends and TOXIN grips.

Put new Campaglo Bottom Bracket Cable Guide and fitted front mech and rear dérailleur. 27 speed gear cabling setup but going to need fine tuning. All that's left is the brake cabling and that's a job for tomorrow.

Posted some pics. What do you think?.


----------



## Gadro (Oct 23, 2008)

Some more photos


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i much prefer the look of vintage.


----------



## Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (Oct 5, 2008)

That's ****ing horrible ut: ut: ut:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahaha! Funny. Welcome to the VRC.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Haha, he'll fit right in!


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like a cool, fun hardtail to me.... I dig the splatter/wrinkle paint job.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like someone raided the clearance aisle at their local online retailer - there's a reason dual control shifter pods and Manitou Axels are so cheap...


----------



## Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr (Oct 5, 2008)

Tall people should stay indoors or take up carp fishing so they can hide away in a tent all weekend with a stash of pRon mags and *not* buy bikes that look like a five bar gate painted in Hammerite© IMHO


----------



## Icechild (May 6, 2011)

Gadro said:


> Has or does anyone own one? Whats the ride like? How does this frame compare to a 6061 GT frame?
> 
> Any photo's of current setups would be appreciated as I'm looking for ideas.


I owned this bike between 1992 and 1996 and LOVED it. The position was a little more extreme than something like a stumpjumper (also because I flipped the stem over to give it a completely horizontal extension and fitted Pace RC36 forks to it). I rode this bike everywhere and found it to be very stable for my riding style and was lightweight and exceptionally strong to boot (I was around 210 pounds at the time and hammered the living daylights out of the bike on all sorts of terrain).

Of all the bikes I've owned over the last 20 years, this is the only one that I wish I could have again.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Icechild said:


> I owned this bike between 1992 and 1996 and LOVED it. The position was a little more extreme than something like a stumpjumper (also because I flipped the stem over to give it a completely horizontal extension and fitted Pace RC36 forks to it). I rode this bike everywhere and found it to be very stable for my riding style and was lightweight and exceptionally strong to boot (I was around 210 pounds at the time and hammered the living daylights out of the bike on all sorts of terrain).
> 
> Of all the bikes I've owned over the last 20 years, this is the only one that I wish I could have again.


I have a wheel-less one in good shape if you're interested. It's a yellow/blue 91 or 92 model with manitou 3's on it, mostly stock 20" frame.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

doing mechanical stuff in a white carpet....


----------



## corsarob (Jan 1, 2013)

i have a 98 version,and it rides great,and i bought it for a song aswell.
tried to put pics up,but it wont let me as i havnt posted enough on this forum,never mind,i will be back.


----------

